# Tea Party Member To KKK:  Get the hell away from us, we dont want you here!!!



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Jul 15, 2010)

You heard it here on the USMB first.

Thats right KKK....We heard you expressing a like for the Tea Partiers and the Tea Partiers want to let you know you are not welcome at our events and we do not want you as part of our movement.

We understand you have a first ammendment right to free expression but we do not share in your values.  Please refrain from associating with us and please refrain from using our events to express your viewpoints.

Thank you for respecting our Wishes

Sincerely,

PLYMCO_PILGRIM and everyone else who thanks this post

EDIT:  I read the NAACP resolution and I am not bothered by it at all. I feel that some of it is off base but the part where they call on tea partiers to denounce any racially themed signage and where they ask the tea party to publicly state they dont support racial hate groups is a great suggestion...and i'm going to do as they ask.


----------



## Bfgrn (Jul 15, 2010)

Robins and Blue Jays don't nest together...

Hate Groups and Nativist Extremists Crashing Tea Parties

Some people and organizations with more than a tax reform agenda are hoping to exploit the tax protesters anger and win them over to their causes. At the white supremacist website, Stormfront, for example, people have posted comments urging their fellow racists to attend tea parties and try to recruit new members to their cause.

Dont go there [Tea Parties] with flags and uniforms, and dont try to preach the truth, advised one Stormfront writer. Go in civil, meet people with whom we might do things later, and try to get into the organising [sic] circles. Another writer said in response that white supremacists shouldnt fail to push to envelope but cautioned them to dress inconspicuously.

Meanwhile, the Council of Conservative Citizens (CCC) is urging its members to attend tea parties. The CCC is the successor to the White Citizens Councils that opposed desegregation in the South in the 1950s and 1960s. It is a white supremacist group that opposes non-white immigration and affirmative action, while supporting the display of the Confederate battle flag.

The nativist movement also has a presence at the tea parties. William Gheen, the founder of Americans for Legal Immigration PAC, or ALIPAC, E-mailed allied leaders urging them to join a coalition of his and other anti-immigration groups in attending tea parties. The vast majority of attendees to these events are with us on immigration enforcement, he wrote. Among the other groups that Gheen identified as being in the coalition are the San Diego Minutemen, the hate group Save Our State, and Voice of the People USA.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Jul 15, 2010)

That sounds like the scumbags I was referring to.


----------



## Zona (Jul 15, 2010)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> You heard it here on the USMB first.
> 
> Thats right KKK....We heard you expressing a like for the Tea Partiers and the Tea Partiers want to let you know you are not welcome at our events and we do not want you as part of our movement.
> 
> ...



Why, both the ideologies are so close.  Of course they would like to join...

Oh and when the NAACP said to do this they are called racists..


----------



## random3434 (Jul 15, 2010)

Pilgrim, why do you think the Tea Party is attracting these idiots?


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Jul 15, 2010)

Echo Zulu said:


> Pilgrim, why do you think the Tea Party is attracting these idiots?



Same reason the Blank Panthers are surfacing again.   They feel the tension is an opportunity to grow their size and power and unless people tell them we dont like your mindset they will continue to try.


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 15, 2010)

Echo Zulu said:


> Pilgrim, why do you think the Tea Party is attracting these idiots?


same reason the anti war groups got some of the nutters they did
although they might share some common goals, they dont share EVERY goal


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Jul 15, 2010)

Zona said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> > You heard it here on the USMB first.
> ...




Someone is doing what the NAACP suggests and you attempt to attack it, bravo for being a hypocrite.


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 15, 2010)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> ...


thats zona in a nutshell


----------



## random3434 (Jul 15, 2010)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > Pilgrim, why do you think the Tea Party is attracting these idiots?
> ...



Hmmmmm, sounds like a "Race War" may be a-brewing, eh?


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 15, 2010)

Echo Zulu said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> > Echo Zulu said:
> ...


well, what do you think will be the results of Obama losing in 2012?
the very same America that elected him in 2008 will be called racist when he loses


----------



## LuckyDan (Jul 15, 2010)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > Pilgrim, why do you think the Tea Party is attracting these idiots?
> ...


 
The Black Panthers are not surfacing again, they've just been mentioned in the news is all. They are neither organized nor influential. Protected, yes, but not organized or influential.


----------



## Zona (Jul 16, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> ...



I have to save this and throw it in your face in 2012.  I cant wait!


----------



## Zona (Jul 16, 2010)

LuckyDan said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> > Echo Zulu said:
> ...



The New black panter party is made up of 3 people. 3......

Congratualations fox.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Jul 16, 2010)

Echo Zulu said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> > Echo Zulu said:
> ...



If the black panther types and the white supremist types have their way....but the majority of americans, the VAST majority, don't want that so I dont see it happening.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Jul 16, 2010)

I would like to add one more comment

I read the NAACP resolution and I am not bothered by it at all. I feel that some of it is off base but the part where they call on tea partiers to denounce any racially themed signage and where they ask the tea party to publicly state they dont support racial hate groups is a great suggestion...and i'm going to do as they ask.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 16, 2010)

I cant help note just how polite and adult they were with the KKK and how fucking RUDE they were to the NAACP.

Kinda tells alot about the party.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Jul 16, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> I cant help note just how polite and adult they were with the KKK and how fucking RUDE they were to the NAACP.
> 
> Kinda tells alot about the party.



Links, examples?


----------



## Ravi (Jul 16, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> ...


wtf? We must reelect Obama or the blacks will riot???

Bullshit.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Jul 16, 2010)

I dont think we would have riots if Obama lost in 2012.   That sounds silly to me.


----------



## random3434 (Jul 16, 2010)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> I would like to add one more comment
> 
> I read the NAACP resolution and I am not bothered by it at all. I feel that some of it is off base but the part where they call on tea partiers to denounce any racially themed signage and where they ask the tea party to publicly state they dont support racial hate groups is a great suggestion...and i'm going to do as they ask.



Even better, why don't you Tea Party peeps that aren't racist go up to the people with the racist signs and ask them to please remove them, because they give your movement a bad name.

My brother and his wife are "Tea Party" peeps, and they are like you PP, just wanting to voice their opinions, and no, they aren't racist.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jul 16, 2010)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > I cant help note just how polite and adult they were with the KKK and how fucking RUDE they were to the NAACP.
> ...



Surely you jest!


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jul 16, 2010)

Echo Zulu said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to add one more comment
> ...



Ever heard of freedom of speech, the right to assemble....? Every American has a right to protest in any way they choose as long as no laws are broken. Even racist like the NAACP, KKK, NBP and LaRaza have the right to protest.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Jul 16, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> ...



Yeah but allowing ANY of those racial hatred groups to co-opt the tea party is bad for the vast majority of tea partying americans who disagree strongly with those racial viewpoints.

People at the tea parties need to keep an eye out for this stuff and IF they find it they need to confront these individuals, IMO.


BTW I find it very very sad that only 1 person has thanked my first post.  I would think other people who like the tea parties would be agreeing with my sentiment


----------



## random3434 (Jul 16, 2010)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Echo Zulu said:
> ...



Hey, if Lonestar thinks it's ok for Tea Party peeps to have racist signs, that's his opinion. Like he said, it's freedom of speech. Just like the Westboro Baptist punks.

BUT, we Americans can also voice our displeasure at these signs of racism and hate (as for the WB peeps) 

THAT is showing OUR Freedom of Speech, eh?


----------



## Bfgrn (Jul 16, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> ...



Like these guys...


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 16, 2010)

Ravi said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Echo Zulu said:
> ...


still proving me right for calling you a fucking moron

that is not what i said, now was it?


----------



## Ravi (Jul 16, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


Oh, right...you said a race war. Huge difference.


----------



## elvis (Jul 16, 2010)

Ravi said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Echo Zulu said:
> ...



I think there'd only be rioting if he were assassinated.


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 16, 2010)

Ravi said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


ah, no i didnt
read it again
maybe read it a few hundred times so you MIGHT finally get it right


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 16, 2010)

Echo Zulu said:


> Pilgrim, why do you think the Tea Party is attracting these idiots?



Well you don't really expect the KKK to go looking for allies in the NAACP or New Black Panthers or Color of Change do you?

So they identify a group that doesn't seem to reflect a lot of leftist views and try to plug in.  They will not be welcome in any Tea Party group I'm aware of though.   So far the Tea Party has been unwilling to endorse ANY extremist group anywhere repesenting anybody.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 16, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...





> Hmmmmm, sounds like a "Race War" may be a-brewing, eh?





> well, what do you think will be the results of Obama losing in 2012?


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 16, 2010)

Ravi said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


except I didnt say the top one, MORON


----------



## Dante (Jul 16, 2010)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> You heard it here on the USMB first.
> 
> Thats right KKK....We heard you expressing a like for the Tea Partiers and the Tea Partiers want to let you know you are not welcome at our events and we do not want you as part of our movement.
> 
> ...




sign your real name and it'll carry some weight.


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 16, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> ...


here is the FULL quote, unedited


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Jul 16, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > Pilgrim, why do you think the Tea Party is attracting these idiots?
> ...



This is true.  The tea partiers definately haven't endorsed any racially motiviated groups.

If that statement is wrong feel free to show me a link (preferable a legit one) that shows otherwise for me as I would like to know these things.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Jul 16, 2010)

Dante said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> > You heard it here on the USMB first.
> ...



I signed my screen name and changed what it said after...go check...it seems only 2 people on the USMB right now are willing to sign off, me and valerie.


----------



## Ravi (Jul 16, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


No...but you implied that that would be the result by saying well, what do you think will happen?

Are you this stupid in real life?


----------



## Sky Dancer (Jul 16, 2010)

The Tea Party is wise to distance themselves from the fringe extremists in their ranks.  It's legitimate to insist that those who believe in democracy and freedom take forceful steps to disassociate themselves from people in their movement who peddle racism, intolerance and fear. That's what the NAACP is asking."


Read more: http://www.newser.com/story/95634/naacp-is-right-about-racism-in-tea-party.html#ixzz0tsGveu3c


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 16, 2010)

Ravi said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


wow, you really are fucking moronic
i said that the same america that elected him in 2008 would then be called RACIST
you are not very smart at all


----------



## Ravi (Jul 16, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


Smarter than you and less of a whiner.

Why don't you put a little more thought into what you post instead of having to explain to everyone what you meant after the fact?


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 16, 2010)

Ravi said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


funny how YOU were the only one that didnt get what i saidf the FIRST time

and you think its ME that is the stupid one


----------



## Ravi (Jul 16, 2010)

Keep telling yourself that.


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 16, 2010)

Ravi said:


> Keep telling yourself that.


i dont have to
you keep proving me right


----------



## Charles_Main (Jul 17, 2010)

Zona said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> > You heard it here on the USMB first.
> ...



possibly the stupidest person on this board. You have no fucking clue what you are talking about.


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 17, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> ...


i wouldnt go that far, Ravi is sure giving him a run for his money for that title
and shes been trying longer


----------



## Rinata (Jul 17, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> ...



He'll lose only in your dreams.


----------



## Rinata (Jul 17, 2010)

Why would the KKK think that they would be welcome??? HELLO!!!!!!!!! Somebody has to actually explain the attraction??? That figures.


----------



## Charles_Main (Jul 17, 2010)

Rinata said:


> Why would the KKK think that they would be welcome??? HELLO!!!!!!!!! Somebody has to actually explain the attraction??? That figures.



LOL the KKK assumes they are welcome simply because they both Oppose Obama. That does not mean they oppose him for the same reasons.


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 17, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > Why would the KKK think that they would be welcome??? HELLO!!!!!!!!! Somebody has to actually explain the attraction??? That figures.
> ...


rinata isn't smart enough to understand that


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 17, 2010)

Rinata said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Echo Zulu said:
> ...


you are too stupid to understand what i said


----------



## Sky Dancer (Jul 17, 2010)

Consider the possibility that White Supremacist groups are purposely trying to infiltrate the TEA Party.
TEA Party Movement is a target for White Supremacist infiltration  Right Pundits

Perhaps the Tea Party isn't racist but these groups are present to sully the image of the Tea Party.  I've been taking another look at the Tea Party and they have some good points.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 17, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > Why would the KKK think that they would be welcome??? HELLO!!!!!!!!! Somebody has to actually explain the attraction??? That figures.
> ...



That is the very heart of the point, Charles.  Thank you.

The New Black Panthers want equality for the black man and condone their members shouting out to crowds to kill crackers and their babies to achieve it.

The NAACP want equality for the black man and accuse the Tea Partiers of refusing to denounce the racists in their midst but don't denounce the New Black Panthers.

The KKK these days now says it wants equality and a level playing field for the white man.

The Tea Partiers want smaller, more efficient, less intrusive, more effective, less costly government, good government stewardship with fiscal responsibility, and respect for the Constitution and the rights it protects.  They are doing a good job not to dilute or diffuse their messages or marginalize themselves by being dragged into social, cultural, or foreign policy issues that their critics are desperately trying to drag them into.

So what do all these organizations have in common?

*None of them have anything to do with any of the others.*

Honest people will evaluate each on its own merits and on its own agenda and won't try to make two or more of them part and parcel of the same cut of cloth.


----------



## Sky Dancer (Jul 17, 2010)

The Tea Party at least denounces the KKK.  I give them credit for that.


----------



## Political Junky (Jul 17, 2010)

White Supremacist Campaigns for AR Governor at Tea Parties - Charles Johnson - The Lizard Annex - True/Slant

Jul. 16 2010 - 1:02 pm 
White Supremacist Campaigns for AR Governor at Tea Parties
By CHARLES JOHNSON

This could be the deadpan headline of the day, from the Kansas City Star: Tea party rejects NAACPs racism claims, but concerns exist.

One of those concerns is a guy named Billy Roper.

    Billy Roper is a write-in candidate for governor of Arkansas and an unapologetic white nationalist. *I dont want non-whites in my country in any form or fashion or any status, he says.
*
    Roper also is a tea party member who says he has been gathering support for his cause by attending tea party rallies. We go to these tea parties all over the country, Roper said. Were looking for the younger, potentially more radical people.


----------



## Rinata (Jul 17, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > Why would the KKK think that they would be welcome??? HELLO!!!!!!!!! Somebody has to actually explain the attraction??? That figures.
> ...



I really don't agree. There are people that are upset and want him to do some things that he promised. I don't believe the KKK or the bagheads are in that group. They are very different. They will never accept a black president, no matter what!!! And their dislike of the prez has nothing at all to do with policy. Open your eyes!!!


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 17, 2010)

Rinata said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...


WOW, i guess those black members of the tea party dont want a black president either


----------



## daveman (Jul 17, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > Charles_Main said:
> ...


"They're all race-traitor Uncle Toms who vote against their best interests."

Did I get that right, white USMB liberals?


----------



## Political Junky (Jul 17, 2010)

I've been saying all along that middle income cons vote against their own best interest every time they support corporate interests over people. The conservatives don't do anything for those making under $1million a year.


----------



## daveman (Jul 17, 2010)

Political Junky said:


> I've been saying all along that middle income cons vote against their own best interest every time they support corporate interests over people. The conservatives don't do anything for those making under $1million a year.


What makes you qualified to determine other people's best interests?

So far, all the answers I've gotten to that question boil down to, "I'm a liberal!!"

Funny, though, how everyone's best interests seems to be whatever keeps Democrats in power.  Just coincidence, I'm sure...


----------



## Political Junky (Jul 17, 2010)

daveman said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > I've been saying all along that middle income cons vote against their own best interest every time they support corporate interests over people. The conservatives don't do anything for those making under $1million a year.
> ...


daveman
"They're all race-traitor Uncle Toms who *vote against their best interests*."
 You just decided what was against *thei*r best interests ... hypocrite.


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 17, 2010)

Political Junky said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Political Junky said:
> ...


i guess your sarcasm detector is broken


----------



## elvis (Jul 17, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



along with a lot of other things.


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 17, 2010)

elvis said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Political Junky said:
> ...


clearly


----------



## Rinata (Jul 17, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > Charles_Main said:
> ...



Oh, yeah. There are SO MANY black tea partiers.


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 17, 2010)

Rinata said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...


if there were only 1, it would still make your statement just as fucking stupid


----------



## Charles_Main (Jul 17, 2010)

Rinata said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...



um how is that not what I just said. The KKK thinks they are welcome in the Tea party, Simply because the Tea Party Opposed Obama. The KKK opposes him because they are racist and think blacks are inferior. The Vast majority of people in the tea Party oppose him because they oppose his polices. 

The left will continue to try and claim the Tea Party is racially Motivated, but they are not right. Are there some racist in the Tea Party. I am sure there are, it is inevitable that any group who opposes the First black president for what ever reason, would become home to some Racists. However I do not believe, nor do I think there is evidence, that it is anything more than a fringe element of the over all party.


----------



## Charles_Main (Jul 17, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



There are actually many, only Liberals when they are confronted with them, Dismiss them as stupid ignorant blacks being lead around by the nose by white racists, or as uncle toms. Because they themselves are closet racists.


----------



## Rinata (Jul 18, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



You know exactly what I'm saying, peanut brain. So stop trying to play dumb. Or wait. Maybe you don't know. You are very slow.


----------



## Rinata (Jul 18, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > Charles_Main said:
> ...



No, you are trying to convince me that the tea partiers oppose Obama only for his policies. That's bull.


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 18, 2010)

Rinata said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...


ah, classic case of PROJECTION


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 18, 2010)

Rinata said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...


how the fuck would a racist like you know?


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Jul 18, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmmmm, sounds like a "Race War" may be a-brewing, eh?
> ...



You are probably right.  The very same whites, asians, latinos, and others who voted him into office will be called racist if he loses.   

Ironic part about that is that if/when people do that they, in fact, become the racists.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Jul 18, 2010)

Sky Dancer said:


> The Tea Party is wise to distance themselves from the fringe extremists in their ranks.  It's legitimate to insist that those who believe in democracy and freedom take forceful steps to disassociate themselves from people in their movement who peddle racism, intolerance and fear. That's what the NAACP is asking."
> 
> 
> Read more: NAACP Is Right About Racism in Tea Party - But this is about individuals, not the group as a whole



i didn't click your link but i did read the NAACP statement and I agreed with what they were asking.

If you go around all the MSNBC and FOXnews hype on the resolution and just read it you find its fairly mellow.   It does make a few innacurate assumptions but in the end all the resolution did was ask tea partiers to confront anyone who puts up signs that could come across as racial and to single out and expel any members of racial hate groups (you know the KKK, The new black panthers, ect ect).    

I agree with that sentiment hence this thread.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Jul 18, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...



  bravo sir, bravo


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Jul 18, 2010)

Rinata said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...



No it isn't bull.  I strongly oppose obama's policies because I feel they not only infringe on our liberties (health care bill) but the massive debt they are incurring is destroying the future for myself, my fellow americans of EVERY creed, and our future generations.

This is the same reason I oppesed many of Bush2 and clinton policies.  


Here is a twist for you.  I have seen you post a dislike of bush in the past both personally and policy wise.   Does that make you racist against white people?  Is that proof that you are in lock step with the ideology of the New Black Panther Party?

Ask yourself those 2 questions then re-evaluate your position in this argument


----------



## daveman (Jul 18, 2010)

Political Junky said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Political Junky said:
> ...



Ummm...no, moron.  I was mocking the typical leftist response to minority conservatives.


----------



## daveman (Jul 18, 2010)

Rinata said:


> No, you are trying to convince me that the tea partiers oppose Obama only for his policies. That's bull.



Aren't you supposed to be an open-minded tolerant liberal?  Oh, yeah -- liberalism wants nothing to do with open-mindedness or tolerance anymore.


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 18, 2010)

daveman said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...


PJ has problems with understanding the concept of sarcasm, it seems


----------



## Sky Dancer (Jul 18, 2010)

daveman said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > No, you are trying to convince me that the tea partiers oppose Obama only for his policies. That's bull.
> ...



Liberal--open to change.  I change my mind with new information.  I've changed my view of the Tea Party from posting here.


----------



## Rinata (Jul 18, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > Charles_Main said:
> ...



  A racist like me???? Shut up, stupid. That's a stupid comment even for you.


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 18, 2010)

Rinata said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...


you have shown your racism over and over
dont like it being pointed out?
stop doing it


btw, you showed it in the very post i quoted


----------



## Rinata (Jul 18, 2010)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > Charles_Main said:
> ...



Did you ever see signs relating to Bush's color that were intended to be a racial slur?? Was Bush challenged about not being born in America??? Was Bush's Christianity challenged?? Did you see signs with Bush & Laura depicted as monkeys??? 

Until you can say yes to the above questions, I am not going to reevaluate anything. It's as plain as day.


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 18, 2010)

Rinata said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...


are you blind too?


( i usually wouldn't post a search results as a response, but this is clearly an occasion where it is appropriate)

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=Bush+monkey&qpvt=Bush+monkey&FORM=Z7FD1


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 18, 2010)

Rinata said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...



Some of the more popular ones plastered all over the internet:


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 18, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> ...


rinata must lead a very sheltered life


----------



## Sky Dancer (Jul 18, 2010)

It would be great if both sides would just cut it out.


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 18, 2010)

Sky Dancer said:


> It would be great if both sides would just cut it out.


i agree, but i know it wont stop


----------



## daveman (Jul 18, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Political Junky said:
> ...



Leftists are notorious for having no sense of humor.


----------



## daveman (Jul 18, 2010)

Sky Dancer said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...


That's good.  But you are not Rinata.


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 18, 2010)

daveman said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...


not all, and there are several on the conservative side that have that problem as well


----------



## daveman (Jul 18, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



True enough.


----------



## Sky Dancer (Jul 18, 2010)

daveman said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



daveman is notorious for stereotyping leftists.


----------



## daveman (Jul 18, 2010)

Sky Dancer said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


I make a distinction between liberals and leftists.  

How do you guys excuse stating stereotypes about conservatives as fact?  Oh, yeah..."that's the perception".


----------



## Rinata (Jul 18, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> ...



What are these pictures intended to convey??? Racial slurs or stupidity?? Of course it's stupidity. Bush was known for not being particularly smart. Not true of Obama. 

The things you people come up with to justify your racism is very creative. But not true.


----------



## Rinata (Jul 18, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



That is such crap. Straight out of Glenn Beck's playbook.


----------



## Rinata (Jul 18, 2010)

daveman said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Known by whom??? You??? BFD. Did you ever think that maybe it's you?? I know you think you're a riot, but you're really not the least bit funny. Stupid, yes.


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 18, 2010)

Rinata said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...


you use that playbook more than i ever do, but you are oblivious to it


----------



## daveman (Jul 18, 2010)

Rinata said:


> Bush was known for not being particularly smart.



So, Bush was dumb, but he was able to fool all the Democrats into supporting his war.


----------



## daveman (Jul 18, 2010)

Rinata said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


  Thank you for providing such a wonderful example.


----------



## Sky Dancer (Jul 18, 2010)

Rinata said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...



Actually Bush was depicted as a chimp.  I think it's worse to make President Obama a monkey because of racial history.

There is a long, sad history of comparing blacks to animals, going back hundreds of years.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 18, 2010)

Rinata said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...



You said and I quote verbatim:  *Did you see signs with Bush & Laura depicted as monkeys???*]

Well I gave you the evidence and you immediately deflected to something else.

Now then.  I oppose depicting any President in such a way as those pictures of President Bush.  I am disgusted when disrespectful pictures of President Obama are posted too.

And I refuse to see President Obama as a BLACK man.

If President Bush can be depicted as a monkey, then it's fair game to depict President Obama as a monkey.

If President Bush can be depicted as stupid, then it's fair game to depict President Obama as stupid.

If President Bush can be depicted as Hitler or some other dictator, then it's fair game to depict President Obama as Hitler or some other dictator.

To treat President Obama differently or to draw different conclusions about the intent to ridicule him because he's BLACK is more racist than any of those insulting pictures is racist.

I prefer to respect the office of the President enough not to hatefully insult it that way.  I don't do it.  I don't respect anybody else whodoes it.

But if you're gonna do it to one, you can't it expect your guy to be immune and I don't care if he is a black man.  He has been elected to the most powerful position in the world and that pretty well eliminates him from any victim status.


----------



## Sky Dancer (Jul 18, 2010)

No, it's not fair game to depict President Obama as a monkey.   People once believed, because of their high cranium, blacks were close cousins to primates.  
http://www.rsdb.org/

Monkey 
(UK) a black person.[121]
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_ethnic_slurs

In my lifetime, as a young child I heard black people referred to as 'monkeys' and 'animals'.


"Prof. Owen, in his Lecture at the Royal Institution, on Tuesday (19th of March), entered upon an exposition of the distinctive characters between the Negro (or lowest variety of Human Race) and the Gorilla, as exemplified by the skeleton and brain, the diagrammatic illustrations of which (reduced in cuts 1-4) had been exhibited at Mr. du Chaillus's Lecture on the preceding evening."
The Gorilla and the Negro March 1861
http://aleph0.clarku.edu/huxley/comm/ScPr/owen.html


----------



## Rinata (Jul 18, 2010)

daveman said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Are you also lacking comprehension skills?? YOU ARE NOT FUNNY.


----------



## elvis (Jul 18, 2010)

Rinata said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...



Were you born stupid or were you dropped on your head?


----------



## Rinata (Jul 18, 2010)

Sky Dancer said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> ...



Exactly. That's my point. But it will go right over their heads.


----------



## Rinata (Jul 18, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



You're an idiot.


----------



## elvis (Jul 18, 2010)

Rinata said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...



Pot meet kettle.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 18, 2010)

Hmm.  So does that make me the pot?  Or the kettle?


----------



## Rinata (Jul 19, 2010)

elvis said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



That is so lame. I suppose you think you're just a riot also. You're just lame, Elroy.


----------



## daveman (Jul 19, 2010)

Rinata said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...


_In your opinion_.  Please don't confuse opinion with fact.


----------



## daveman (Jul 19, 2010)

Rinata said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...


In summary:  Comparing Obama to an animal is racist.  Comparing Bush to an animal is okay.  

Did I get that right?


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Jul 19, 2010)

Rinata said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...



That is very closed minded of you considering your a self-described liberal.   I'm sorry if my challenge made you feel defensive but it was an honest challenge.

you are claiming that since people, like myself, oppose obama's policies we do so only because he is black.   I retorted with the challenge "Since you opposed bush's policies does that mean you did it only because he is white"

Now onto your challenge even if you didn't rise to mine.


Google Image Result for http://www.theclassicalliberal.com/TCL/graphics/bushHitler/BushHitlerShitAsshole.jpg


----------



## Sky Dancer (Jul 19, 2010)

daveman said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > Sky Dancer said:
> ...



Neither is ok.  One is racist due to the historical context of referring to black slaves as animals.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Jul 19, 2010)

Sky Dancer said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> ...



That is a valid point SkyDancer


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 19, 2010)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> ...



This is the heart of it, Phillippe.

If everybody is expected to tread lightly and see the President as a BLACK man intead of as a President and everybody is expected to thus treat a BLACK president differently and with more attention to political correctness because he is BLACK, how racist is that?   Shouldn't the fact that a President who happened to be black got elected pretty well put the history behind us?

Who are the racists?  Those who DON'T see a BLACK man in every image of a watermelon or monkey or noose or whatever image is used?   Or those who do?

If a white President can be portrayed as a monkey because he is seen as 'dumb', then why cannot a black President be portrayed as a monkey because he is seen as 'dumb' rather than because he is BLACK?

We are never going to put racism behind us until we are allowed to see and treat everybody the same.


----------



## Sky Dancer (Jul 19, 2010)

If racist jokes, slurs, were kept out of the equation the two Presidents, crticism of Bush and Obama would be on equal terms.  
 The president's image has been altered to look like an African witch doctor, his wife's to look like a gorilla.

We don't live in a color blind society after all.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 19, 2010)

We are never going to put racism behind us or become a color blind society until we are allowed to see and treat everybody the same.


----------



## Sky Dancer (Jul 19, 2010)

It's not  treating people the same to taunt them with racial slurs and expect for racism not to be called racism.


----------



## Care4all (Jul 19, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...



if they were portraying him and his wife as a black witch doctor or monkey because he was dumb, then so be it....but it certainly IS NOT THE CASE Fox....sorry you can't see such.....we have many that are racist on this board, whether they admit so or not.  We also have many, many, posters that are not.....we have a pretty good representation on both imo.


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 19, 2010)

Care4all said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> ...


are you saying that because some have the impression that Bush was dumb, that it is ok, but because some have the opinion that obama is dumb they can not?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 19, 2010)

Care4all said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> ...



The point I'm making though Care is the assumption that anybody referencing a watermelon or a monkey or whatever image is racist.  Is referencing a black person.  That simply is not the case.

I'm not defending amd will not defend racists whether they are left, right, or whatever.  But those who want to make racists out of those who are not racists are not doing the cause of eliminating racism any favors.

Remember this cartoon?






Caption:  "They'll have to find someone else to write the next stimulus bill."

Okay you had two things prominent in the news:   1)  a crazed pet chimpanzee had savagely attacked a woman  and 2)  Many Americans were outraged over the almost trillion dollar stimulus bill that Congress had just passed and the President has just signed.

Non racist people saw those two things in that cartoon.  If George Bush had still been president, that is what all normal people would have seen.

But the politically correct insisted that the cartoon was likening President Obama to a chimpanzee when that was clearly not the intent of the cartoon.

And it is that kind of characterization that keeps racism alive and well in this country.  When we are required to see EVERYTHING as racism whether it is or not, when we are never allowed to treat people the same or be color blind, the race baiters will be able to continue using that for whatever purpose and we will never be allowed to put racism behind us and just treat everybody like people.


----------



## Sky Dancer (Jul 19, 2010)

Depicting the President as an African Witch doctor is racist.   Obama was mocked by some critics as the "magical negro" during the campaign because he was perceived to be a solve-all to nation's problems.


----------



## Care4all (Jul 19, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



no.  I am saying that that there are clearly some racists on this board and they use pictures to moc obama's race, and not because he is dumb....and you can tell by what they post as well, that they are disturbed with him and is african american race....they moc his color....him being a black person....

Please don't tell me this is not the case here and you have never seen it?????


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 19, 2010)

Care4all said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


and you havent seen it not be from racists?


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 19, 2010)

Care4all said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



Of course there are racists on the board, both leftwingers and rightwingers.  I cringe when I see blatant racism displayed.  I don't support it, condone it, or respect those who promote it.

But I also don't see a BLACK person in every image or analogy and I think many don't.  And I object when people are accused of being racist simply for being what is considered politically incorrect this week.


----------



## Sky Dancer (Jul 19, 2010)

Blatant racist signs, cartoons, blog writing and emails are not 'political correctness'.  "Caricature is part of politics, but racist stereotyping isn't."


----------



## daveman (Jul 19, 2010)

Sky Dancer said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...


On that we agree.


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 19, 2010)

Sky Dancer said:


> Blatant racist signs, cartoons, blog writing and emails are not 'political correctness'.  "Caricature is part of politics, but racist stereotyping isn't."


is it not possible that some that use those have no clue about the racial overtones to an image
i know i had never seen nor heard of a monkey being used as a racial slur towards a black person before a few years ago
hanlons razor comes into play here


----------



## Sky Dancer (Jul 19, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > Blatant racist signs, cartoons, blog writing and emails are not 'political correctness'.  "Caricature is part of politics, but racist stereotyping isn't."
> ...



It may be possible that some have no clue about the racial overtones in their slurs, perhaps some people are that ignorant.


----------



## daveman (Jul 19, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> We are never going to put racism behind us or become a color blind society until we are allowed to see and treat everybody the same.



"I have a dream that my four little children will one day live in a nation where they will not be judged by the color of their skin but by the content of their character."

-- Reverend Doctor Martin Luther King, Jr.

It says a great deal about Dr. King's dream that we elected a black President.  It says how far we still have to go that people, right AND left, make an issue of his race.

Note:  Anyone who says nonsense like "Conservatives hate him because he's black!" are making race an issue.  They really should stop it.  For the vast majority of conservatives, his race isn't the problem.  His policies are.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Jul 19, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> We are never going to put racism behind us or become a color blind society until we are allowed to see and treat everybody the same.



And that is the stick up my butt on every race discussion on these forums.  Its the only reason I look into and post into the threads with race.

I'm trying to show everyone that their two-sideness (hypocricy) on the issue of race is just as bad as the very racism that we all wish to eliminate.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Jul 19, 2010)

Sky Dancer said:


> Depicting the President as an African Witch doctor is racist.   Obama was mocked by some critics as the "magical negro" during the campaign because he was perceived to be a solve-all to nation's problems.



Actually the LA Times referred to him as the majic negro first....just so you know which news outlet is ok with that terminology for Obama.

`Magic Negro' returns - Los Angeles Times


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Jul 19, 2010)

Sky Dancer said:


> Depicting the President as an African Witch doctor is racist.   Obama was mocked by some critics as the "magical negro" during the campaign because he was perceived to be a solve-all to nation's problems.



You mean he's not magic? He sure looks like a negro or is negro not PC? Perhaps the UNCF would disagree.


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 19, 2010)

Sky Dancer said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Sky Dancer said:
> ...


give the fact that times have changed, some people may have grown up and NEVER seen such a usage


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Jul 19, 2010)

On a side note it seems the spirit of my letter is actually being implimented.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/tea-p...s-leader-for-racially-insensitive-satire.html


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 19, 2010)

daveman said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > We are never going to put racism behind us or become a color blind society until we are allowed to see and treat everybody the same.
> ...


all you need to do is watch Mtv and see that his dream has become a reality
and that only small pockets of racist ignorance still exist

just look at how the racists are treated(the openly racist) on this forum
none of them are accepted or liked by the majority of the member here, either left or right


----------



## Sky Dancer (Jul 19, 2010)

daveman said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > We are never going to put racism behind us or become a color blind society until we are allowed to see and treat everybody the same.
> ...



I agree iwth you that for the majority of conservatives the President's race isn't an issue, it's his policies.  That's what is so unfair of the use of these racist slurs and depictions of the President/

It's the vocal minority that stirs up the pot and uses racist epithets, cartoons, editorials.


----------



## Sky Dancer (Jul 19, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Some of us are old enough to remember--ALOT.


----------



## daveman (Jul 19, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


I hope that's true.

Funny thing about the military and our alleged intolerance:  I see more interracial couples on base than I do downtown.  


DiveCon said:


> just look at how the racists are treated(the openly racist) on this forum
> none of them are accepted or liked by the majority of the member here, either left or right


That's true.  But what of the others who say things like I "Conservatives hate him because he's black!"?  patently false assertion, and speaks more to their emphasis on race than their targets', and their own bigotry against conservatives...but they get a free pass from the Left.


----------



## Care4all (Jul 19, 2010)

example 1

http://www.usmessageboard.com/politics/125327-leftist-agenda-vs-american-people.html#post2522091



> But he vowed to close Gitmo, even signed a presidential order.
> Iraq is Bush's fault
> He has a plan to get out of Afghanistan, which is the good war, the one we should have been fighting all along.
> He made his opinion known on public option.
> ...


----------



## daveman (Jul 19, 2010)

Sky Dancer said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...


Yet the whole get painted with the actions of a tiny few.  One idiot here is claiming the Tea party is the new KKK.


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 19, 2010)

Care4all said:


> example 1
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/politics/125327-leftist-agenda-vs-american-people.html#post2522091
> 
> ...


i dont like that word and dont use it
and did you ask him why he worded it that way?
it sounds to me like he was mocking how some blacks talk


----------



## Care4all (Jul 19, 2010)

example 2

http://www.usmessageboard.com/race-...-party-vs-new-black-panthers.html#post2522304



> Tea Party isn't a racist movement.
> 
> I am the biggest Racist on this board and i WISH they WERE racist, but they're just not.
> 
> ...


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 19, 2010)

Care4all said:


> example 2
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/race-...-party-vs-new-black-panthers.html#post2522304
> 
> ...


that guy openly admits his racism

your point?


----------



## Rinata (Jul 19, 2010)

daveman said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Really??? Too bad I don't have time for a poll.


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 19, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Or more to the point, some people have grown up and no longer think in terms of race.  They don't automatically think BLACK MAN when they see a monkey or a watermelon or a noose.  I've been accused of being racist for failing to associate such images with a black person.  I think a lot of people these days don't associate such images with black people.

So who are the most racist?  Those who don't?  Or those who do?

And when we start using the same imagery and same language to mean the same thing for everybody, then I think we will have put racism mostly behind us.  As long as there are those who are hypersensitive about it, we won't. We'll keep racism alive, well, and vividly obvious in the forefront of everything and thereby continue to perpetuate it.   People of certain color skin, ethnicity, or country of origin will NEVER be allowed to just be people.  A person with black skin will never be allowed to be a person who happens to have black skin.  He'll be constantly required to be BLACK, seen as BLACK, thought of as BLACK, expected to behave and think BLACK and everybody around him must be ever conscious that he is BLACK.

And that is a very insidious form of racism.


----------



## Rinata (Jul 19, 2010)

daveman said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > Sky Dancer said:
> ...



Yes, you did.


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 19, 2010)

Rinata said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...


thanks for exposing your double standard

AKA RACISM


----------



## Care4all (Jul 19, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > example 2
> ...



the point is that we have plenty of racists on THIS BOARD, AND DENYING SUCH or ignoring such and not pointing it out, will NOT make it go away or get better....that's all....


----------



## Rinata (Jul 19, 2010)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> ...



Oh, geez. You're just not getting it. When I see signs depicting Obama as a witch doctor or monkey, it is racist. Would Bush ever be depicted as a witch doctor?? Hell no. There are signs depicting him as a monkey because he is considered kind of dumb. Would you feel better if instead those signs showed a white guy with a dunce cap??

When Obama is depicted as a monkey, the intent is the same as when they show him as a witch doctor. He's black, he's inferior, he's a ******. I hated using that word. But it seems you need me to spell it out, so I did.

Now do you get it???


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 19, 2010)

Care4all said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


STRAWMAN ALERT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

who has denied there are racists on this board?


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 19, 2010)

Rinata said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...


actually, the dunce cap was done several times


----------



## Rinata (Jul 19, 2010)

Sky Dancer said:


> Blatant racist signs, cartoons, blog writing and emails are not 'political correctness'.  "Caricature is part of politics, but racist stereotyping isn't."



I think your posts are great. But I think we're fighting a losing battle. Now they are turning things around by claiming that we are the racists. This idea provided to them by Limbaugh, Beck, or Bachman. Just incredible and very depressing, I think.


----------



## Rinata (Jul 19, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > Blatant racist signs, cartoons, blog writing and emails are not 'political correctness'.  "Caricature is part of politics, but racist stereotyping isn't."
> ...



Were you in a coma or out of the country???


----------



## Rinata (Jul 19, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



MTV??????????


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 19, 2010)

Rinata said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Sky Dancer said:
> ...


neither, moron
i didnt grow up around racists


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 19, 2010)

Rinata said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...


among other channels
the NBA, NFL, MLB
hell, just about everything in my life is racially integrated
are you that isolated that yours isnt?


----------



## Sky Dancer (Jul 19, 2010)

Rinata said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > Blatant racist signs, cartoons, blog writing and emails are not 'political correctness'.  "Caricature is part of politics, but racist stereotyping isn't."
> ...



Yes.  That is the tactic.  If you dare to bring up the subject of racism it means you're racist.

Don't buy into it.  It's a patently unfair but effective tactic, which is why they use it.  The whole point is to make us give up in despair.   Take heart.

The nonsense about wanting to create a colorblind society.  It isn&#8217;t our colors that are the problem. It is the cultural assessment that certain groups can be ranked superior or inferior based on stereotypes. It is the fact that entire systems have been set up to perpetuate or pander to these stereotypes. It is the investment of certain people to insist on homogeny in order for us to coexist peacefully instead of embracing diversity. 

You can &#8220;see color&#8221; without adding a value judgment.

The fact that President Obama is on the receiving end of these stereotypes shows that racism is still alive.


----------



## Truthmatters (Jul 19, 2010)

They are pretending racism isnt racism again.

Then they call pointing out racism, racism.


----------



## Rinata (Jul 19, 2010)

Sky Dancer said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > Sky Dancer said:
> ...



Great post!!! You have a great gift in putting a situation into words. And you are absolutely right. What a dishonest tactic.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Jul 19, 2010)

Rinata said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...



Before going on the attack with me make sure you're diligent ok?  Read below



PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...


----------



## Rinata (Jul 19, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Nice try, you absolute dumb ass. I can see through your comments like an x-ray machine. So can other people. You are not slick in the least.


----------



## Rinata (Jul 19, 2010)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> ...



Why can't most of you bagheads figure out when to use "your" and when to use "you're"??

As for your question, what point are you trying to make?? Just tell me. I'm not into guessing games. Especially with someone like you.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Jul 19, 2010)

I have one response to the last page and a half of posts...it is a litmus test.

Please watch these 2 videos and pick one of the following 4 aswers

A) The first video shows racism
B) The Second video shows racism
C) Both Videos show racism
D) Neither video shows racism

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5CTG58jIlNA]YouTube - KKK: Then and Now[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a3MbqupVxMY]YouTube - Black Panthers Say That Blacks Have To "Kill Some Crackers And Their Babies!"[/ame]


I want to see where you guys all stand before I get into some of what you said...i may have misinterpreted what you were typing and your answers will clear it up for me.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Jul 19, 2010)

Rinata said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...



I'm glad you can make fun of my typo but not understand the point of my post.....Ok here you attacked me as follows:

"Oh, geez. You're just not getting it. When I see signs depicting Obama as a witch doctor or monkey, it is racist. Would Bush ever be depicted as a witch doctor?? Hell no. There are signs depicting him as a monkey because he is considered kind of dumb. Would you feel better if instead those signs showed a white guy with a dunce cap??"

Now your attack came AFTER I had this exchange and made this posts 2 posts under the one you quoted.



PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...



As you can see I wasn't thinking of it that way yet when SkyDancer put it into that context I totally changed my opinion on the situation.

You coming in 2 pages later, after making several other posts, and acting like I'm being a moron in an agressive way was an example of you not being diligent before posting.

All I asked was that you try and do so.

Oh and thanks for the bagheads comment. From that behavior is it safe for me to assume you run around calling people the N word too?


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 19, 2010)

Rinata said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...


LOL whats funny is you think YOU fool them


----------



## Sky Dancer (Jul 19, 2010)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> I have one response to the last page and a half of posts...it is a litmus test.
> 
> Please watch these 2 videos and pick one of the following 4 aswers
> 
> ...



They both show racism.  The second video shows a man in the street using racist language and threatening violence.

The KKK actually carried out their threats and once had 40,000 members.  That's the difference.  One fool threatening violence versus an organized movement that carried out many acts of violence.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Jul 19, 2010)

Sky Dancer said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> > I have one response to the last page and a half of posts...it is a litmus test.
> ...



Thank you skydancer for what I feel is the correct answer....both show racism.

Waiting on the others now.


BTW you might be interested in these incidents with the black panthers in history where they did carry out the violent threats (about.com).   Granted the recorded violence here is a lot less than the recorded violence throughuot the history of the KKK.

May 2, 1967: About 30 armed Black Panther members entered the California legislature to protest consideration of outlawing the right of private citizens to bear arms. There was no violence, but the spectacle is well remembered and brought the group into public light..
1967-1968: A number of shootouts between Black Panther members and the police, leave a number of both parties dead
April 6, 1968: An armed confrontation between Black Panthers and police led to a 90 minute confrontation at a building housing Panthers. Eventually, the Panthers surrendered. Over the course of the day, at least four policemen were wounded and one killed. One Panther member, Bobby Hutton, was killed by the police and seven others were arrested.
December 4, 1969: Another well-remembered instance of violence was instigated by the FBI, which provided the information needed to raid the Illinois Black Panther Party head's apartment. Two members of the Black Panthers were killed by gunfire. The event is remembered partly for the disproportionate firing: evidence revealed later that the police fired up to 99 bullets, while the Panthers may have shot one. It is also remembered because information required for the break-in was obtained by an FBI infiltrator in a period when surveillance of the domestic group had been approved.


----------



## Rinata (Jul 19, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



I don't think anything of the kind. You must get so tired of being wrong.


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 19, 2010)

Rinata said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...


LOL projection?

the one thing you have proven right is that you don't think


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Jul 19, 2010)

Like I said   WE DONT WANT YOU HERE!!!!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GYfmShJe5MA&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - Proof That The TEA Party IS NOT Racist![/ame]


----------



## geauxtohell (Jul 19, 2010)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> You heard it here on the USMB first.
> 
> Thats right KKK....We heard you expressing a like for the Tea Partiers and the Tea Partiers want to let you know you are not welcome at our events and we do not want you as part of our movement.
> 
> ...



I thought no one spoke for the tea party?

At any rate, I don't blame you for trying to keep the kluckers away.

Good luck with that.  

Unfortunately for you guys, they are going to have an "the enemy of my enemy is my friend" towards your movement when it comes to a black president.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Jul 19, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> > You heard it here on the USMB first.
> ...



Yeah I hear ya.  It sucks.   

Hey did you see the guy in the black shirt in the video i just posted before your response?

Check it out.


----------



## daveman (Jul 19, 2010)

Rinata said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...


And what do polls quantify?

_Opinion_.  Or do you really think that the world was flat in the Dark Ages when most people thought it was?

Take you time to think this through.  I can tell you haven't given this much thought at all.


----------



## daveman (Jul 19, 2010)

Rinata said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...


It's so refreshing to see someone so proud of their hypocrisy.


----------



## daveman (Jul 19, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> They are pretending racism isnt racism again.
> 
> Then they call pointing out racism, racism.


Perhaps if you stopped calling what isn't racism racism...


----------



## geauxtohell (Jul 19, 2010)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> ...



I'll check it out a little later.

Remember that some of us warned you that you were going to attract people like this.  As silly as I think the TP is, I don't want to see the KKK co-locate itself with you guys.  

I just hate Kluckers.  I think you all will be able to get them to piss off, but they are going to try.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Jul 20, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...



Im with you and that guy in the video, with the camera, is how everyone in the tea party should react in that situation.   (notice the sign that keeps following him around too, lol)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GYfmShJe5MA&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - Proof That The TEA Party IS NOT Racist![/ame]


----------



## Care4all (Jul 20, 2010)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> ...



The Black Panther Party and the *New* Black Panther Party ARE NOT ASSOCIATED AT ALL, WITH EACH OTHER.....in case you did not know such.  http://www.blackpanther.org/newsalert.htm


----------



## Foxfyre (Jul 20, 2010)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> ...



Well, while one anecdotal incident does not prove that Tea Partiers are not racist--somebody who wanted the truth about that would need to attend some of the rallies and see first hand that the Tea Partiers are not racist to be convinced of that--this guy is pretty much like the very few plants that have shown up at our rallies.  He is obviously there to discredit that Tea Party event.

I'm pretty sure all the Tea Partiers are policing their events as much as possible.

A very few Tea Partiers here brought signs we thought were over the top or offensive, but when asked to put them away, they always do.   The plants bring in their offensive signs but refuse to put them away asked, they refuse to give their names, and they make every effort to get in front of cameras, especially media cameras.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Jul 20, 2010)

Care4all said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> > Sky Dancer said:
> ...



   I'm only laughing becuase about 20 min after I posted that I thought to myself "I wonder who is going to point out that I listed black panter and not new black panther activities.  

Can always count on care4all 

Notice i did say "black panthers" and not "new black panthers"


----------



## Rinata (Jul 21, 2010)

daveman said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > They are pretending racism isnt racism again.
> ...



 You know damn well that it IS racism. A rose by any other name is still a rose.


----------



## daveman (Jul 21, 2010)

Rinata said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



And horseshit by any other name would smell as sweet.  

You hate conservatives.  We get that.  But your hate doesn't give you license to tell lies about people.  Oh, I know you don't consider them lies.  And you'll never let loose of them.

But, really, now...leftists are fond of the mindless meme that all opposition to Obama is due to his race.

That's horseshit.


----------



## Rinata (Jul 22, 2010)

daveman said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Not true. You just don't get it. You're too stupid. Not your fault I guess.


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 22, 2010)

Rinata said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...


how ironic and pathetic for YOU to call ANYONE stupid


----------



## daveman (Jul 22, 2010)

Rinata said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...


Do pay attention.


> JANEANE GAROFALO: Thank you. You know, there's nothing more interesting than seeing a bunch of racists become confused and angry at a speech they're not quite certain what he's saying. It sounds right and then it doesn't make sense. Which, let's be very honest about what this is about. It's not about bashing Democrats, it's not about taxes, they have no idea what the Boston tea party was about, they don't know their history at all. This is about hating a black man in the White House. This is racism straight up. That is nothing but a bunch of teabagging rednecks. And there is no way around that. And you know, you can tell these type of right wingers anything and they'll believe it, except the truth. You tell them the truth and they become -- it's like showing Frankenstein's monster fire. They become confused, and angry and highly volatile. That guy, causing them feelings they don't know, because their limbic brain, we've discussed this before, the limbic brain inside a right-winger or Republican or conservative or your average white power activist, the limbic brain is much larger in their head space than in a reasonable person, and it's pushing against the frontal lobe. So their synapses are misfiring. Is Bernie Goldberg listening?
> 
> Read more: Garofalo: Tea Party Goers Are Racists Who Hate Black President | NewsBusters.org


----------



## konradv (Jul 22, 2010)

The Tea Party needs more organization, if it's going to change the perception that they're a haven for racists.  The NAACP's example is one they should follow.  You weren't allowed to protest under the NAACP banner until you got training in HOW to be an effective protester and were aware that there are cameras everywhere.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Jul 22, 2010)

konradv said:


> The Tea Party needs more organization, if it's going to change the perception that they're a haven for racists.  The NAACP's example is one they should follow.  You weren't allowed to protest under the NAACP banner until you got training in HOW to be an effective protester and were aware that there are cameras everywhere.



Here is some proof of the media lying about the tea parties for you

http://www.usmessageboard.com/tea-party/125456-tea-party-racism-reality-vs-propoganda.html


----------



## Rinata (Jul 22, 2010)

daveman said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Are you saying that she's right? I really don't understand the point of posting an article by Garofalo.


----------



## konradv (Jul 22, 2010)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > The Tea Party needs more organization, if it's going to change the perception that they're a haven for racists.  The NAACP's example is one they should follow.  You weren't allowed to protest under the NAACP banner until you got training in HOW to be an effective protester and were aware that there are cameras everywhere.
> ...



They need to make that "reality" real.  Allowing anyone who says their with them to join in only leads to trouble, whether it's a loon that's on their side or infiltration from the other side.


----------



## daveman (Jul 22, 2010)

Rinata said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...


That's not very surprising.  

You said no one is saying that opposition to Obama is due to his race...and looky here.  Garafolo is saying that opposition to Obama is due to his race.


----------



## konradv (Jul 22, 2010)

A lot of it is, Dave, if you were honest with yourself for a change.


----------



## daveman (Jul 22, 2010)

konradv said:


> A lot of it is, Dave, if you were honest with yourself for a change.


Your prejudice is not proof of mine.

I've never said there is no race-based opposion to Obama.  My in-laws, staunch life-long Democrats, refused to vote for "that n----r".  

There is some racism on the right.  There isn't nearly as much as you want to believe.  And no, just because you _want_ it to be true doesn't _make_ it true.


----------



## Sky Dancer (Jul 22, 2010)

daveman said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > A lot of it is, Dave, if you were honest with yourself for a change.
> ...



I agree with you.


----------



## daveman (Jul 22, 2010)

Sky Dancer said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > konradv said:
> ...



*tips hat*


----------



## Rinata (Jul 23, 2010)

daveman said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Where did I say that??? That's not something I would say because I love Garofalo. She is right on!! And I also have stated many times on here that race is the reason that some conservatives hate our prez. All that hate doesn't come simply from not liking his policies.  

Use your head!!! There are people in this country that will NEVER accept a black man as president. Mostly in the south. Get over it, people. You lost the war. Thank God.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Jul 29, 2010)

Rinata,

People like Garafolo have said this kind of dishonest stuff about the people at tea parties in general  Garofalo: Tea Party Goers Are Racists Who Hate Black President | NewsBusters.org

When the reality is so far from what she makes it out to be.  If the man was a white president pushing this same agenda he would have the same opposition from fiscally intelligent americans that he is receiving now.


On a side note, Garafalo never did live up to the following challenge, guess she was scared to find the truth out for herself instead of repeating lies.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mC9X5moico4]YouTube - Tea Party Patriots Invite Janeane Garofalo for America's Tea Party on July 4, 2009![/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IuDAU4qQUCA]YouTube - Katrina Pierson invites Janeane Garafolo to Tea Party[/ame]

Check it out rinata.


----------



## daveman (Jul 29, 2010)

Rinata said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata said:
> ...


Yes, there are people who would never accept a black man as President...including my staunch lifelong Democrat in-laws, who said "I'd never vote for that n----r!"


----------



## Kat (Jul 29, 2010)

daveman said:


> Rinata said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...





And my life long Democrat FIL...which happens to have always lived in Wisconsin.


----------



## Kat (Jul 29, 2010)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Rinata,
> 
> People like Garafolo have said this kind of dishonest stuff about the people at tea parties in general  Garofalo: Tea Party Goers Are Racists Who Hate Black President | NewsBusters.org
> 
> ...




Oh now...you know what is thought..if not said...those are just self hating blacks.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Aug 2, 2010)

Kat said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> > Rinata,
> ...



Wow whoever is thinking/saying that appears/sounds very bigoted to me.  

Just because people are black they can't agree with or be conservatives?   Do people even know how ignorant that sounds?


----------

